# Seachem ph and ammonia Alert



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone as experience with the Seachem PH and ammonia Alert? Are they Reliable?

I'm also considering test strips! Anyone has experience with test strips? Are they at least reasonable accurate? I'm currently using API liquid tests. I'm thinking of trying API test strips. Waste of $? worth a try?


----------

